# usr8054 driver



## pdizzle1420 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hello all i need a driver for a usr8054 i broke my cd can some one help please


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

pdizzle1420 said:


> Hello all i need a driver for a usr8054 i broke my cd can some one help please


G'Day, and Welcome to TSF! :wave:

There are two possibilities for your modem, so go here, and scroll down to *802.11g Wireless:* and you will see Models USR805411 & USR805417.
Highlight the correct one for you and download the Driver from there.

Good Luck with it!

Post back with any further queries/concerns. 

:4-cheers:


----------



## pdizzle1420 (Dec 9, 2006)

*need a downloadable driver for a wireless modem usr 8054*

ty for the download dave but it did not work it is sayin the file is a bin file and i can not find right program to open it with i am not so good with this so could you please send me a file i can use and maybe help walk me thru installation if so ty for all your time


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For the USR5411, use this link: http://www.usr.com/support/product-template.asp?prod=5411

Find the section indicated below and click on the 5411-na-1.00.022.exe link, it will download the EXE file to install the drivers. Follow the simple directions on the screen. See the shot of the section of the webpage I'm talking about below.

If it's the USR5417, use the following link: http://www.usr.com/support/product-template.asp?prod=5417


----------



## pdizzle1420 (Dec 9, 2006)

*driver for usr8054 wireless turbo pc card*

sorry for my ignorance but as stated before not such a computer wiz i really need help getting my laptop on line the problem is that i cannot install a driver to work my usr8054 wireless turbo pc card 802.11g wireless turbo pc card please help i would gladly appreciate you all help have a safe and happy holidays to all and a happy new year

ty pdizzle1420


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you even look at the driver page posted? I'm afraid I can't say it any clearer than they did. 


> Driver and Configuration Utility Version 1.00.022
> 
> Download the USR5417-1.00.022.exe file to a temporary location on your computer’s hard disk drive such as C:\temp.
> 
> Double-click the USR5417-1.00.022.exe file and follow the on-screen instructions.


Which part of that don't you understand? :4-dontkno


----------



## jetlag (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi John, Thanks for the post but I'm having the same issue that pdizzle is. Long story short, the US Robotics 8054 was a wireless PC card and router kit. The .exe file is doesn't work for our old USR8054's and locks up while searching for the "MaxG" hardware. 

He broke his installation CD which allows your computer to configure the router & PC card. I have the 2nd CD (for the PC Card) but am missing the wireless router installation CD. I can see the router but can't access it at all nor surf the net. Does anybody have the installation CD for the URS8054 wireless router? 

@ Pdizzle, I have the CD for the wireless PC card if you email me I can xfer it to you. I'm not sure why USR can't have the install file online for our tech support needs.

Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*jetlag*...this is an Ancient Thread, if you need assistance please create a New Thread.

CLOSED!


----------

